# [kernel firewall] iptables dans le kernel 2.6.19? (résolu)

## LeFredBleu

Bonjour

J'ai suivi le "howto iptables for newbies" et je n'arrive toujours pas à configurer mon kernel correctement pour utiliser iptables correctement.  Les tutoriels semblent donner des options de noyau que je ne trouve pas dans le 2.6.19.  Lorsque j'essaie de réinitialiser iptables (à partir de kmyfirewall), j'obtiens les lignes suivantes:

Error: Fontconfig error: "local.conf", line 9: not well-formed (invalid token)

Clearing iptables (created by KMyFirewall)... 

Error: iptables v1.3.5: can't initialize iptables table `nat': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)

Error: Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

Error: iptables v1.3.5: can't initialize iptables table `nat': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)

Error: Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

Error: iptables v1.3.5: can't initialize iptables table `nat': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)

Error: Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

Error: iptables v1.3.5: can't initialize iptables table `nat': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)

Error: Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

Error: iptables v1.3.5: can't initialize iptables table `nat': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)

Error: Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

Error: iptables v1.3.5: can't initialize iptables table `mangle': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)

Error: Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

Error: iptables v1.3.5: can't initialize iptables table `mangle': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)

Error: Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

Error: iptables v1.3.5: can't initialize iptables table `mangle': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)

Error: Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

Error: iptables v1.3.5: can't initialize iptables table `mangle': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)

Error: Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

Error: iptables v1.3.5: can't initialize iptables table `mangle': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)

Error: Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

Error: iptables v1.3.5: can't initialize iptables table `mangle': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)

Error: Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

Error: iptables v1.3.5: can't initialize iptables table `mangle': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)

Error: Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

Done.

Execution failed

Exit(Code): 1

Si quelqu'un pouvait me donner quelques pistes, ou mieux, la liste des options à activer dans le noyau 2.6.19 pour utiliser iptables, ça m'aiderait beaucoup.

Merci[/code]

----------

## razer

Fais voir :

```
grep network /usr/src/linux/.config
```

----------

## LeFredBleu

Ça me donne :

PCMCIA network device support

----------

## razer

Revoie la config de ton noyau, il doit te manquer quelque chose...

----------

## LeFredBleu

C'est justement là le problème, j'ai recompilé mon noyau au moins 3 fois avec des configurations différentes pour ce qui est du réseau, mais je ne sais pas quelles options je dois activer.  Celles du Howto ne semblent pas fonctionner pour moi

----------

## LeFredBleu

Ici, c'est la config de mon noyau dans la section networking.  Si quelqu'un peut me donner des commentaires ou me dire ce que je devrais ou pas activé svp.

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

# CONFIG_NETDEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

CONFIG_NET_KEY=y

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=m

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

CONFIG_INET_AH=y

CONFIG_INET_ESP=y

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

CONFIG_INET6_AH=y

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=y

CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6 is not set

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_SUBTREES is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTE_FWMARK=y

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DSCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HASHLIMIT is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES is not set

#

# IPv6: Netfilter Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_QUEUE is not set

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=m

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_RT is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OPTS is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_FRAG is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_HL is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OWNER is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_AH is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_EUI64 is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_RAW is not set

#

# DCCP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

#

# TIPC Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211=y

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=y

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC is not set

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

----------

## razer

Déjà çà :

```
# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE is not set 
```

Mangle il te le demande, et log çà sert toujours

Après tu dois avoir oublié qqchose concernant le NAT : Network address translating. Rien n'apparait sur ta sortie

----------

## LeFredBleu

Oups... Je peu pas croire que j'ai pu être assez con pour poster ma config sans la regarder... Si je l'avais fait, je me serais rendu compte que je ne l'avais pas enregistré avant de recompiler et que je tenais pour acquis que nat et mangle étaient activés.

Quoi qu'il en soit, merci

----------

